# Fly Fishing For Tarpon At Loggerhead Key



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Sugarloaf Marina is right there. 

It's been a bit since I've approached that area from the backside. I do recall that you have to run a specific route.

Having said that. From my experience there is a right and wrong way to fish that area. Meaning that you have to work into the line of boats and work your way through. No staking out, no fishing against the flow. If you know a guide down there ask them. Strangely enough Lois Key doesn't seem to get fished much at least during the I usually fish there, mid to late June.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks. It looks like Sugarloaf Marina is a longer run than Cudjoe Gardens Marina, unless the creek I found on the chart is navigable. Looks like it comes out on the ocean side. I'll check with a guide I know on proper etiquette for that spot.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

At the end of Blimp road is a ramp skiff only though.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

If there's enough people you have to get in line, no thank you. Rather go look for a new place to fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The ramps are not species specific.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I‘ve used the ramp at Little Torch, and have been very happy.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> I‘ve used the ramp at Little Torch, and have been very happy.


There is no ramp at little torch


----------

